# What helps the severe abdominal pain that comes with IBS-D?



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi there! I haven't been on here in a while (I'm usually over at the Meeting Place), and many years ago I used the name "Ponygirl" on here. Anyway, seems like Levbid and/or Bentyl do nothing for me when I get a bad bout of severe cramping and abdominal pain. I was curious what anybody out there in IBS-land does for their pain?Been going thru an extraordinary bad about of D the past week, not every day, maybe every other, but bad enough it doubles me right over, and then the watery D. (Sorry to be so, um, graphic, lol!). I know that stress is one of my major triggers, and I've been through a lot this summer (my father passed away in October, and I found out that his house was left to my sister and I was left out of the Will entirely, my supervisors at work were not sympathetic to the Family Medical Leave I took when my Dad was dying, he was at home on hospice care....). I'm otherwise a pretty happy and outgoing person, have a good life and good friends, but the stress was way up there this year, so now I'm paying the price. Right now I am on Levbid, and it doesn't do much of anything. I am thinking maybe Bentyl was better. Any thoughts? Thanks!Renee


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use a flavonoid supplement that has controlled my D for years. While I never had that kind of crippling pain, another one time member of the Board, a LynneP, who also uses it, has told me that it has eliminated pains similar to childbirth. It might work as well for you.You can write me if you want to talk about it.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Renee, I don't remember if you have told me before, but do you take imodium? As good as it is for D, I found it to be the cause of my bad cramping pains. It took a few days being off it and my pain went away. Just wanted to throw it out there for you in case you take alot of imodium.







Brett


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If the antispasmodics do not control the pain (and they may work better if you can predict pain and take before the pain hits rather than wait for the pain. Like if you tend to have episodes after meals take them 20 minutes before you eat. There are time released versions that work better for some people) The next set of medications used are typically antidepressants. Often they are effective for pain at doses too low to effect mood. The body uses the same building blocks for many things, so often a drug for one thing also works for other things.What worked best for me long term was Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. Basically it is using your mind to mess with the pain nerves rather than drugs. I went from severe pain (a combo of antispasmodics and a relative of the antidepressants did keep me functional) to virtually pain free. The good thing with these techniques is often you can get away with a few months of treatment and then stop the treatment and continue to improve over time where drugs usually as soon as you stop them the pain is back at the same level.K.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi! Thanks for the good replies everyone! I kind of wondered if Imodium could cause some troubles, and maybe even constipation, and that would certainly cause some pain there. I think I'll avoid it, since I used to take it quite often. Also, I have heard of the use of antidepressants to control IBS, but I am worried of their possible side effects. I have heard that they can make you tired, and I already take atenolol for my heart arrythmia and that makes me tired. May be worth looking into tho. I do take Xanax occasionally, just to get me over the hump of losing my Dad, and also from all the #### I got at work from a few people there. Been feeling LOTS better emotionally tho.The falvonoid thing is interesting, I have never heard of that...can you get that in health food stores?Renee


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Renee, I have to agree with Kathy, I am using Mike's IBS Audio Program and I am already seeing great results. I am on day 47 (100 day program) and over the last week or two my depression has gone, my anxiety is down to a trickle and my D is beginning to firm up, I am down to 1 or 2 BM's each day and I can take my time getting to the bathroom, I don't have to run anymore. Right now the only things I am taking are Atenolol and Diovan for my high blood pressure, thats all, nothing else.The flavonoid supplement is helping several people but I was not able to try it because I am a Hemophiliac (bleeder) and the flavonoid supplement is a platlet inhibitor so if you are going to try it you may want to check with your doc first just to make sure it is ok for you.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

hey,I do my best to stick with immodium and watch diet and stress etc. but still end up with D sometimes for no seeming reason. I can be very painful!!!!! To the point where I can't do things that must be done! So I got my dr. to finally give me vicodin for the worst days. HE gave me a prescription for 40 and I take one or two a week when I can't stand it . and it gets me through. Antispasmotics never worked for me. Made things worse most of the time !!!!Good luck in your quest for help.


----------



## 14100 (May 1, 2005)

Applying a heat pad directly to your abdomen can help relax the digestive system and easy the pain. Just make sure not to burn yourself, even then sometimes a little burning pain is more bearable than IBS pain.Also, uhm how about pain killers? I never understand why people or even doctors seem not to recommend pain killers when having an IBS attack but it can help to just dull the pain so what you're experiencing is just a little less intense.Imodium works as well as others have mentioned. Although sometimes when the Imodium first kicks in (takes about an hour with the pills), you will experience some intense pain but then it will pretty much all go away as long as you've taken enough Imodium to suppress the attack. Also, Imodium will not prevent the attack, once it wears off odds are you will still have to go, although it may be less painful (not always the case).Best thing I've found to suppress and stop an attacks is antidepressants.I'm also a big fan of chrysanthemum tea -- relaxes the digestive system, wont prevent an attack but it may ease things.If you are experiencing D with C I would suggest a little caffeine to get things moving along. Not much though, maybe a cup of green tea or something like that. I would not advise drinking coffee or soda.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by overitnow:I use a flavonoid supplement that has controlled my D for years. While I never had that kind of crippling pain, another one time member of the Board, a LynneP, who also uses it, has told me that it has eliminated pains similar to childbirth. It might work as well for you.=Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


please tell me that when i come to have children and am giving birth that im not going to have that type of D pain


----------



## 21685 (Dec 5, 2005)

I have no idea why Dr.'s don't prescribe pain meds to severe IBS sufferer's. Like the pain from IBS is less than a freakin'back ache!!


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

you got that right BriShae. It took quite a while and years of suffering before I got my GP to give me a few pain meds for it. I get in agony sometimes ( others realize what I mean) and my husband that has back pain can get scripts for pain meds constantly!!!!! But I only take when nescessary cause I don't want to get used to them or abuse them.


----------



## 21685 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sophie, if you're IBS pain is anything like mine then, yes...that is how childbirth feels. I have had two children and before my first I would always say..."man I can't imagine anything being worse than this, even childbirth" and sure enough, while in labor I looked at my husband and said "This is exactly how my IBS cramps feel!". Sorry....


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

oh dear god im in for hell...but then again atleast i know what im in for...hang on if its that sort of pain then wouldnt it make you get D too?


----------



## 21685 (Dec 5, 2005)

It's wierd, sometimes I have D and sometimes I am just very loose. The pain never comes when I have D though. I don't think they are related in any way. Though at this point, I don't know anything.Don't worry about birth..that's what epiderals are for!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I agree, I wonder about pain meds too. In fact, since I am having more frequent painful attacks, I think it may be time to ask my doctor about that. Vicodin has always helped me before (I used it for sinusitis a few times and noticed that it also helped with the IBS), so I am going to ask about that. Thanks for the help!!! It's nice to hear how everyone else copes with it, and what other meds and supplements are out there. I also have Mike's tapes here too, but my tape/CD player has croaked on me, so I need to get out and buy one, I haven't been able to listen to the tapes yet, but have heard good things about them.Renee


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

man your right. Having a baby is about like IBS-D pain to me. I've had 3 kids . Two totally natural and one with epidural. At least when I was having the first two I thought " okay, this is bad, but will be over soon" People just have no idea what IBS-D feels like. I've suffered so much pain over the years i wonder how I did alot of things looking back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God must have truly been with me.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i just cant imagine it being the same, unless its like the D pain but you dont get breaks, atleast the D comes in waves after it starts


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Some days I do think I'd rather be giving birth than having these pains. Ive had 2 kids and sometimes I honestly dont know which is worse.Atleast labor had an end...baby was there and it was done and over. This is ongoing.Labor is alot like D pain, it is on and off until you pass what you have to. I often tell hubby its like giving birth to a turd LOL.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

see my pain comes after I go alot in one day. It severely burns and after going several times my bowels are left in total spasms and irritated and that's what hurts for me. IT definately feels like labor spasms if I have a bad day that I go several times . HEck , I've gone up to 20 times in one day. That's on the most horrible day I've ever had though probably Most bad days I would say I've gone 6-7 times. A great day is once a day or twice.


----------



## 16418 (Dec 14, 2005)

My doctor gave me percocet...







I tend to like the more natural approach and have found that peppermint or raspberry teas seem to help quite a bit with the painful spasms...and since I work around large machinery being aware of my surroundings is a must! If I am having a bad day I often pair the tea with dicyclomine and sometimes phenergan if there is nausea accompanying the other symptoms.


----------



## 15207 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi, I get the severe abdominal pains that have me screaming and doubling over with the big D and the medication that was prescibed for me by my gastroentrologist was a anti-spasm medication called Librax and that really works for me. I agree with some of the others about the pain killers and that the doctors should prescibe them as well. I just so happen to have percocet, that in times of real emergencies when I am in the kind of pain that usually lands me in the ER I then use it, and only then. But usually I use the combo of the Librax for the pain and Lomotri for the severe D. But, I sure know what you are talking about!!! I am right there with you! My doctors say it is definately stress or depression related. This is coming from a general doctor, a gastroentrologist, counselor, and shrink, in which I see on a monthly basis.


----------



## 15207 (Dec 17, 2005)

I forgot to add, I haven't had kids yet, but the pain is so intense that I have often thought, this must be what being in labor is like!!! That is how bad my I.B.S.-D is too!!! Wow, if that is true, then I am already prepared when I do finally have children. I suppose I should find a hubby first. Lol.


----------



## 20591 (Dec 19, 2005)

I would like to know more about the flavinoids that overinow mentioned. What are they? Why is it that they seem to work?


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

I think for anyone living in the United States, Lotronex is a much preferable alternative to narcotics. For me, it has helped so much with D and pain, especially when brought about by stress (to which my system is now almost impervious.) I'm amazed that some doctors would prefer to have their patients in a opium-induced haze rather than enable them to feel like normal human beings by giving them Lotronex. I realize this drug won't work for everyone, but if you live in the US (only country where it it available) I would definitely ask your doctor for this before opium, codeine, etc.


----------



## 13991 (Dec 31, 2005)

yes, please tell us where we can get these flavanoids! What are they? Why do they work? How do they work? Do we have to take them every day? How fast do they work? How much do we take? How often?


----------

